# Acer Aspire 7 von Linux auf Windows 10 wechseln ?



## MasterChi3fx117 (24. Januar 2018)

Servus,
ich habe mir vor einen Laptop zu kaufen um genau zu sein den hier:

https://m.notebooksbilliger.de/products_id/343018/produkt+bewertung


Jetzt zu meiner Frage wie läuft das ab mit dem Wechsel des Betriebssystem von Linux auf Windows 10 ich habe so was noch nie gemacht und wollte hier vor ab fragen wie das alles abläuft und welche Windows 10 Vision ich brauche oder ob das egal ist, da das Laptop kein CD Laufwerk hat muss ich da wohl das passende Betriebssystem downloaden gibt es hier noch was was ich beachten muss?. Es ist ewig her als ich mich das letzte mal mit pc/laptops auseinander gesetzt habe ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 

Mfg


----------



## shadie (25. Januar 2018)

Wenn der Laptop auch mit Windows 10 läuft dann:

Tools auf anderen PC runterladen (Windows):
Rufus downloaden
SD Formatter downloaden

Windows Version / 10 ob Home oder Prof. musst du entscheiden

WindowsÂ 10 herunterladen
Tool Herunterladen.

Dann kannst du auswählen iso auf PC speichern oder direkt auf nen Stick machen lassen.

Iso auf PC speichern

Stick einstecken.

Mit SD Formatter formatieren

Rufus starten und den Stick auswählen + die Iso datei auswählen.

Rufus durchlaufen lassen.

Stick abstecken

an neuen PC anstecken

Ins bios gehen (nachlesen wie das bei dem Hersteller geht).
Bootreihenfolge auf 1. usb 2. hdd umswitchen.
Einstellungen speichern

Und dann sollte der Lappi vom USB Stick aus booten.


Das ganze hättest du übrigens in 1 Minute Google ebenfalls gefunden.


----------



## amdahl (25. Januar 2018)

SD formatter...
Gibts einen Grund weshalb du nicht die normale Formatierfunktion empfiehlst die jedes Betriebssystem mit sich bringt? Damit hatte ich bisher nie Probleme.


----------



## shadie (25. Januar 2018)

Das ist recht easy, hat dir Rufus schon mal einen Stick so richtig schön zerschossen?
Dann hast du rund 20 partitionen die du alle löschen darfst etc. hatte sogar mal nen Stick den ich per WIndows gar nicht mehr formatieren konnte, kamen nur Fehlermeldungen.

Daher nutze ich da gerne sd formatter.

Was spricht dagegen?


----------



## amdahl (25. Januar 2018)

Ich wollte nicht implizieren dass ich etwas wüsste was dagegen spricht. War nur neugierig, vielleicht gibts ja etwas das ich bisher nie bedacht habe. Und das Tool sagt mir halt nichts.


----------



## airXgamer (25. Januar 2018)

Der SD Formatter ist zwar gut, richtig geht es aber nur mit der guten alten Diskpart.exe. Die ist super um z.b. SD Karten aus dem Raspi platt zu machen.
Uns sonst: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...-der-usb-formatierungs-tools.html#post9211459


----------



## Zocker_Boy (25. Januar 2018)

Andere Möglichkeit, vielleicht etwas weniger kompliziert:

Festplatte des Laptops ausbauen, an einen Windows-PC anschließen, diese Festplatte dort formatieren.

Dann kannst du entweder 
1) von diesem PC aus Windows auf diese Festplatte neu über ne DVD installieren (=> dann aber zuvor im PC alle anderen Festplatten abklemmen, damit keine Systemdateien versehentlich woanders landen) oder 
2) die Festplatte wieder ins Notebook einbauen und Windows dort über USB-Stick frisch installieren.
Bei Variante 1) installierst du dir über den PC nur das nackte Windows ohne aktivierte Internetverbindung und Treiber drauf. Die Treiber holst du dir später über das Notebook. Sonst wird irgendein "Ramsch" mit installiert, den du im Notebook nicht brauchst.

Wie du eine Windows ISO auf nen Stick bekommst, wurde ja schon erklärt.

Die Windows 10 Version ist an sich egal. Nimm Home Premium oder Pro.


----------



## pedi (25. Januar 2018)

kommt darauf an, welchen key er hat. homekey geht mit pro nicht, z.b.


----------

